# Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!! Pics and video pg 3



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is NC PromisedLand Deviant Seven. The kids seem to have dropped since I last saw her (Before I left for NC)

Kids will carry the OMF herd name and will be for sale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

kids are coming soon..........she's looking good. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

I would say that she is on 150. She looks really close and beautiful.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

Kids have dropped and she was loosing her plug this afternoon! :dance:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

Babies Babies Soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

WOW Ashley I LOVE HER UDDER!!! Very nice medial and fore.....and I'd say she's at 150 as well...babies soon! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

Hey Ashley - how about a race ----- :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

He he he, your on Allison! Although I think you will win. Her ligs are still very much there.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

I dont think shes at 150 her udder isnt tight yet and doesnt look like its filled a whole lot since the pic I saw a few days ago, and with solid ligs.....We had a doe deliver at 142 this year with triplets- so I think its possible for her to be at 143 and be kidding within the next day or two.  
the two breeding dates are to the same buck, right? :shades:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

I figure she could be on either day. I've had late does look like this and early does look like this.

She is very very dropped today. Didn't look preggy at all and was talking a lot, but she seems to be a talker anyways. I've also had a fair amount of does not fill up until they were pushing the kids out. 

And Yes the breeding dates are to the same buck, or so I was told.

What counts is she let me catch up on my sleep before doing anything. :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

:ZZZ: yay


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

And? Anything yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

No, ligs are slowly getting looser and she is so dropped she dosen't look preggy anymore. But other than that there is nothing going on. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

How about today? anything?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

Ha ha, she told me she's going to hold them in forever. :ROFL: :help:

But Ligs are lower, we had a bit of nesting and I saw the kid kick a few times. She's also wagging her tail a lot and keeps looking back there.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*

Pshew- well at least she didnt have them while you had no transportation yesterday!

aha- so I was right- that would put her at 145 today- Maybe tomorrow you will have some kiddos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*



> Ha ha, she told me she's going to hold them in forever.


 :ROFL: 
Darn .........she is stubborn ....LOL :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 150 or 143*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Pshew- well at least she didnt have them while you had no transportation yesterday!


I didn't have any today either! So my mom dropped me off at the barn before work and picked me up after work. Now that she sees me at the barn all day she is going to hold on forever! lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 145*

Oh man- that stinks- did they find out what was wrong with your car?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 145*

Ligs are Lower today!!!!! I thought they were gone when Addie came, but I guess they weren't. :scratch:

She's more friendly with me today and is laying around groaning like she's had enough..... SO spit them out already!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

still nothing ....darn.....you must be going nuts by now.......... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

Here is a picture from the other day. I don't have any from today because... I don't know. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

WOW I thought she would of had them by now. Well, it will be a Mothers Day baby. That is my guess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

I think Lori might be right...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

I think tomorrow. She wasn't interested in hay tonight and nested a bit in a corner and laid down. She's looking very worried. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

wohoo- kidding marathons for us tomorrow!- Im betting Sheez goes too- she didnt eat her grain tonight :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 146 ligs lower*

Lola beet them all hehe :greengrin: sorry must not gloat


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

She kidded today! A doe and a buck. The doe came first at about 5:50pm and the boy about 5-10 minutes later.

I've got video and pictures galore. Just give me some time to upload.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Congrats!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

congrats again girl!!! cant wait to see the flashy kids


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Ok, here are the pictures. I also have youtube video loading.

The first born being born:


































And here is the girl(First born):

































And the boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

beautiful

Congrats on the new kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

what cuties.............congrats.......... :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

*grabs the girl and runs* What missing goat? :angel2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Congratulations- it was a buckskin day here in MA huh?
Love the moonspotty doe! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Congrats - Boy we are all getting buckskins - except Stacey (grabs Stacey's doeling and runs like heck!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Congratulations! Absolutely beautiful pics, flashy gorgeous kids too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Hey! What with all the kid stealing?!?! Allison and Crissa!!! :angry: :ROFL:

We actually had a bit of a scare with the girl. Her umbilical cord broke a bit short and then she started pouring blood out of it. I tried pinching it but that didn't help. It just kept bleeding. So I got out my dental floss and tied it, but that was too far down so it just started making a big blood clot at the end. Then I tied another string of dental floss level with her belly and that finally stopped the bleeding. She seems to be fine now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

She'll be fine now Ashley, you catching that likely saved her life. I had a similar situation a few years ago though it wasn't because the cord tore too short...it was beause momma decided she didn't like the iodine on her baby and began to chew away at his cord...he bled badly and dental floss worked very well for him too.

Did you catch both births on video? I can't wait to see!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Yes. I caught half of the girls birth and all of the boys birth. YouTube is taking forever to download them!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Beautiful, beautiful! CONGRATS! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*

Here is the first kid being born: 





And here is the second kid being born. You can here Xcell screaming back to Seven in the background. Xcell has to announce every birth. :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

They are so sweet!!!!

Jennah


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Seven on day 147 She Kidded!!!*



RunAround said:


> Hey! What with all the kid stealing?!?! Allison and Crissa!!! :angry: :ROFL:
> 
> We actually had a bit of a scare with the girl. Her umbilical cord broke a bit short and then she started pouring blood out of it. I tried pinching it but that didn't help. It just kept bleeding. So I got out my dental floss and tied it, but that was too far down so it just started making a big blood clot at the end. Then I tied another string of dental floss level with her belly and that finally stopped the bleeding. She seems to be fine now.


Who me? :angel2: :slapfloor:

But she's SOOOO beautiful! How can I resist? I'm glad you caught the umbilical cord problem. That would scare me. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!! They are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Who me? :angel2: :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:

thanks for sharing the video's.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he. It was hard to video and assist the birth, but I did for the most part. 

Of course seven retained her placenta so we are treating her for that now. :sigh: But the kids are doing good. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy.........assisting and doing the video at the same time.....that is hard....but you did a really good job..... :wink: :thumbup: 

I am sorry ....she retained her placenta.....I pray ....that she remains healthy and gets through that....... :hug: ray: 


I am happy.... that the kids are doing well.... :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats! We had a buckling get a hernia in his umbilical cord and we took him to the vet's and she gave him a shot of Vitamin K.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

oh no- how is she doing? Has she passed it yet?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :greengrin: They are adorable and so cute!!!  :leap: Has she passed her placenta yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes, she finally did pass it but it's a long story. I don't think she passed the whole thing because she stepped on it and pulled it out. So I ended up putting her on antibiotics, but she is doing fine otherwise. Not the best mom, but getting better. At least she lets the kids drink, but thats about it. :roll:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

ugh, well at least she's letting them eat. Hopefully she bonds with them soon. :roll: 
Glad to hear she passed the placenta and the kids are doing well! :thumb:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful kids. They're precious.  I like the markings. 
Very attractive.

Anna


----------

